# Gym How Many Times A Week?



## TheManIWannaBe (Sep 8, 2014)

I've been recently starting a new work out program and I've been hitting the gym 4 or 5 times a week for the last few weeks. The trouble is I am EXHAUSTED. Trying to work 40 hours a week and go to the gym is so tiring for me. I'm seeing some gains in my arms and abs (currently putting on about a pound each week) so I know it is making a difference. However my face looks really tired and dull. I'm 35 years old, 119lbs, 5ft8...trying to eat around 2,500 calories at least a day. Only supplements I take are 5 grams of creatine a day.

My question is do I need to back off how much I go to the gym and allow my body to recover? Or do I need to just add more carbs and protein so my body isn't feeling so run down?


----------



## Ryan_m (Aug 4, 2018)

I'd say a lb a week is good weight gain so personally i wouldn't add extra kcals. Your body should adapt to working out more frequebtly if you keep training 4-5 days a week and you'll feel less tired as the weeks go on. Try improving your sleep should help too.


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Ryan_m said:


> I'd say a lb a week is good weight gain so personally i wouldn't add extra kcals. Your body should adapt to working out more frequebtly if you keep training 4-5 days a week and you'll feel less tired as the weeks go on. Try improving your sleep should help too.


 As Ryan said here. You need to asses your sleep.

If sleep is low or the quality is poor then train less as this is when "over training" can occur.

I can train 4-6 times a week and still feel great, I get plenty of rest and sleep. 8-9 hours a night midweek, 10-12 a night on the weekends.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Endomorph84 said:


> As Ryan said here. You need to asses your sleep.
> 
> If sleep is low or the quality is poor then train less as this is when "over training" can occur.
> 
> I can train 4-6 times a week and still feel great, I get plenty of rest and sleep. 8-9 hours a night midweek, 10-12 a night on the weekends.


 You sleep how much???? Lol

wish I could sleep that long, I'm lucky I'd i get 6-7 hours weekdays or weekends

as said above op train to what you feel you can. A lot on here will say if you train more than 4 days etc then you aren't training hard enough but imo/experience that is bollocks.

I personally train 5-6 days, more 6 and have Sunday's but I train before work so fresh. I doubt I'd be able to train that often if it was after a days work


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

TheManIWannaBe said:


> I've been recently starting a new work out program and I've been hitting the gym 4 or 5 times a week for the last few weeks. The trouble is I am EXHAUSTED. Trying to work 40 hours a week and go to the gym is so tiring for me. I'm seeing some gains in my arms and abs (currently putting on about a pound each week) so I know it is making a difference. However my face looks really tired and dull. I'm 35 years old, 119lbs, 5ft8...trying to eat around 2,500 calories at least a day. Only supplements I take are 5 grams of creatine a day.
> 
> My question is do I need to back off how much I go to the gym and allow my body to recover? Or do I need to just add more carbs and protein so my body isn't feeling so run down?


 Do you feel you're gaining much fat? 1 lb per week is probably gaining weight too fast...

Do you feel exhausted when you get to the gym, and feel your training is suffering as a result? If so then yes, I'd look at reducing your training volume. This could either be training on fewer days per week or doing less each time you are in the gym.

What is your current routine?


----------



## Rubes (Sep 4, 2011)

Endomorph84 said:


> As Ryan said here. You need to asses your sleep.
> 
> If sleep is low or the quality is poor then train less as this is when "over training" can occur.
> 
> I can train 4-6 times a week and still feel great, I get plenty of rest and sleep. *8-9 *hours a night midweek, *10-12 *a night on the weekends.


 Sleeping pills?


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Abc987 said:


> You sleep how much???? Lol
> 
> wish I could sleep that long, I'm lucky I'd i get 6-7 hours weekdays or weekends
> 
> ...


 Lol, I know man. Im single and live on my own, I don't have any responsibilities like kids etc. Of a week night I go to bed at 10ish, sometimes earlier and wake in between 6:30 & 7.

Of a weekend I sleep till I wake, especially Sundays where Ill sleep in till anytime between 10 and midday, have breakfast then watch the MotoGP or Rugby at 1pm lol.


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Rubes said:


> Sleeping pills?


 No mate, just a full days work and a good old solid workout in the mornings and rugby training of a Tuesday & Thursday evening.

As I said above mate Im single and live on my own, I don't have any responsibilities like kids etc. Also I don't have any stresses or worries, lifes good.

According to my app....

Monday I was in bed for 8 hours 42 minutes, 22:17 - 7:00 and asleep for 100% of the time.

Tuesday I was in bed for 8 hours 34 minutes, 22:56 - 07:31 and asleep for 94% of the time.

Last night I was doing the no pants dance :thumb , so didn't use the app.

I average 7 hours 46 minutes a night


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

3 x week is enough


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

get yourself a feeding tube fill with peanut butter and protein with milk and carry a rucksacke with you all day lol


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

4 sometimes 5 I go and also work 60 hrs a week and over 40!!


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

Endomorph84 said:


> No mate, just a full days work and a good old solid workout in the mornings and rugby training of a Tuesday & Thursday evening.
> 
> As I said above mate Im single and live on my own, I don't have any responsibilities like kids etc. Also I don't have any stresses or worries, lifes good.
> 
> ...


 What's the app ?


----------



## JohnnySack (Aug 28, 2019)

I train just twice a week - upper body one day and legs another. I just like smashing as many muscle groups as I can in a single hit and then eat food and rest for a week so it grows. I can assure you you'll be refreshed and ready to go when the next session comes around.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

JohnnySack said:


> I train just twice a week - upper body one day and legs another. I just like smashing as many muscle groups as I can in a single hit and then eat food and rest for a week so it grows. I can assure you you'll be refreshed and ready to go when the next session comes around.


 Why not do full body workouts if training just twice a week. You don't need an week to recover.


----------



## JohnnySack (Aug 28, 2019)

monkeybiker said:


> Why not do full body workouts if training just twice a week. You don't need an week to recover.


 I have no time in the week so can only train at weekends.


----------



## shauny13 (Sep 24, 2012)

I'm lucky in that my "GYM" is in my garage, so can train whenever i like. After work if i'm tired i'll have a pre workout and train. If i'm totally knackered then i'll sack it off. I just listen to my body.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

JohnnySack said:


> I have no time in the week so can only train at weekends.


 If you're just doing 1 exercise per muscle group then 24 hours should be enough recovery time, even if it's not then you're just creating cumulative fatigue which will dissipate in the week. You could do a heavy full body on day 1 and then on day 2, go for a lighter weight/high volume approach so you're not lifting heavy on the same muscles 2 days in a row.


----------



## 90055 (Sep 7, 2019)

TheManIWannaBe said:


> I've been recently starting a new work out program and I've been hitting the gym 4 or 5 times a week for the last few weeks. The trouble is I am EXHAUSTED. Trying to work 40 hours a week and go to the gym is so tiring for me. I'm seeing some gains in my arms and abs (currently putting on about a pound each week) so I know it is making a difference. However my face looks really tired and dull. I'm 35 years old, 119lbs, 5ft8...trying to eat around 2,500 calories at least a day. Only supplements I take are 5 grams of creatine a day.
> 
> *My question is do I need to back off how much I go to the gym and allow my body to recover? Or do I need to just add more carbs and protein so my body isn't feeling so run down?*


 If you are constantly feeling run down and out of gas then something's not right with what you are doing currently.

There first thing that caught my eye is your weight which is very low for a male of your height height. How has your weight changed since last few weeks if any? Also what kind of workout routine are you currently running?


----------



## Mattlebl (Jun 4, 2019)

6 day in the week. Very often I do my triceps. One thing I learned in my many years of training is that the isolation principle is very important for developing fabulous triceps. Triceps exercises must isolate the three muscle heads to work them properly. Simply put live in GYM. I found interesting review how do your triceps by Arnold program 
https://workoutme.com/arnold-tricep-workout


----------

